
Idiomatic monads in Rust - xomateix
https://varkor.github.io/blog/2019/03/28/idiomatic-monads-in-rust.html
======
olodus
Here they come! Hide everyone. The Haskell'ers has come to Rust.

(no ill meaning, I like Haskell and think monads are an interesting idea and
concepts. I am excited to see what can be done with them in a language more
focused on performance. This is also a very approachable walk through of the
problems)

